# Dear S&P,



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

Go pound sand.

Love, 
Those of us living in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> Go pound sand.
> 
> Love,
> Those of us living in Spain.


you've seen this then?

AFP: S&P lowers Spain's debt rating a notch to 'AA-'



> WASHINGTON — Standard & Poor's cut Spain's long-term credit rating by one notch to "AA-" from "AA" with a negative outlook, following downgrades to the country's top banks.
> 
> S&P said Spain's high unemployment, tighter financial conditions and "the likely economic slowdown in Spain's main trading partners" prompted the downgrade.
> 
> "The financial profile of the Spanish banking system will, in our opinion, weaken further," S&P said.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Isn't it just sheer madness. The country is in dire straits so let's make things even worse by putting up the interest rates on its debt. 

Hope you'll all be out on the streets tomorrow!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Isn't it just sheer madness. The country is in dire straits so let's make things even worse by putting up the interest rates on its debt.
> 
> Hope you'll all be out on the streets tomorrow!


Do you think that will persuade S&P to restore Spain's credit rating?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Do you think that will persuade S&P to restore Spain's credit rating?


doubtful


bet it made her feel better though


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> ...Hope you'll all be out on the streets tomorrow!


I won't. The higher Spain's interest rate the more I get on my depósito de valores.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Isn't it just sheer madness. The country is in dire straits so let's make things even worse by putting up the interest rates on its debt.
> 
> Hope you'll all be out on the streets tomorrow!


Nope. I was too busy getting married (the official one!) and single (double?) handedly restoring Spain's economy


----------



## Phsye (Aug 4, 2010)

Moody's have just followed suit and kept a negative outlook for Spain. Another notch and Spain will be in danger of losing investment grade status. At least we can look forward to the general election to sort it all out...:flypig:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> Nope. I was too busy getting married (the official one!) and single (double?) handedly restoring Spain's economy


I just noticed this!!!


congrats!!! (again)


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

halydia said:


> Go pound sand.
> 
> Love,
> Those of us living in Spain.


And Dear Moodys

Go. Fry. Asparagus.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

halydia said:


> Nope. I was too busy getting married (the official one!) and single (double?) handedly restoring Spain's economy


Congrats Halydia I hope you had a great day. Don't worry about the economy, you can fix that next week


----------

